# Checking Intel Motherboards Warranty Status



## digyourpc (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello, I have Intel D945GCNL motherboard which is causing trouble, I want to check its warranty status, so is there any online tool/webpage provided by intel to check the warranty status of intel motherboards just by entering its serial number??

Also, can anyone suggest me a motherboard for Intel E2160 processor (LGA 775 Socket) which supports DDR2 rams along with its price. I don't want to invest heavily as I won't be using it anymore, I am looking forward to sell my entire pc.......

Thanks


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 12, 2011)

intel mb carrry 3 yrs of warranty if u have the bill/invoice u can find out it is still in warranty or not else u can get this

Theitdepot - Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Intel Motherboard


----------

